# Soundanlage für meine PS3



## M1ghtymage (1. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe mir neulich eine PS3 gekauft und suche jetzt das ultimative Spielerlebnis. Dazu will ich eine deutlich bessere Soundkulisse schaffen und brauche etwas Hilfe, da ich mich in Sachen Soundtechnik überhaupt nicht auskenne.

Mein Zimmer ist ca. 18m² groß, ich sitze ca. 2m entfernt vom TV. 2m hinter mir ist eine Wand.

Ich weiß nicht genau, was ich alles brauche und welche Teile für was gut sind. Ich habe mir aufgrund der guten Rezensionen bei Amazon 2 Soundsysteme angeschaut, beide von Teufel:

Kompakt 30
Consono 25

Die scheinen mir recht ähnlich zu sein und der Preis liegt so ziemlich an meiner Obergrenze. Ich hatte mir vorgestellt, dass man den Subwoofer und dieses einzelne längliche Teil vorne an den TV stellt und die 4 Lautsprecher im Quadrat verteilt um mich (die beiden hinter mir dann an die Wand nageln, da unten mein Bett steht).


-Wäre das so zu empfehlen?

-Was haltet ihr von den beiden Produkten, welches ist besser, gibt es noch andere Alternativen?

-Was brauche ich dazu (Receiver Kabel usw. hab ich iwie gehört und wenn ja welche)?

Hoffe auf Hilfe


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juli 2011)

Willst du die Anlage nur fürs spielen oder auch Filme schauen? sonst wäre doch Headset die besser alternative. ;D


----------



## floppydrive (1. Juli 2011)

Also das mit der Soundanlage lohnt sich nicht du hast leider einen wichtigen Fehler übersehen, du hast ein PS3 die ist leider nur zum Posen und Steak braten geeignet guten Sound bringt sie leider nicht, greif doch lieber auf eine Atari 2600 zurück, die bietet mit ihrem Audio Port ein perfektes Klangerlebnis und reizt das Teufel System vollkommen aus.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Willst du die Anlage nur fürs spielen oder auch Filme schauen? sonst wäre doch Headset die besser alternative. ;D



Spielen und Filme

Headset kommt nicht infrage, da ich durch komische Ohren schnell Probleme mit Headsets bekomme^^. Außerdem spiel ich ja nicht immer alleine.


----------



## Ernst Haft (1. Juli 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Also das mit der Soundanlage lohnt sich nicht du hast leider einen wichtigen Fehler übersehen, du hast ein PS3 die ist leider nur zum Posen und Steak braten geeignet guten Sound bringt sie leider nicht



Das Audiosignal wird über HDMI oder optischen Ausgang digital ausgegeben. Du kannst sicherlich erklären, wo die Unterschiede im Audiosignal bei _digitaler_ Übertragung sind, oder?
Vorurteile sind eine Sache - absolutes Unwissen in Verbindung mit großem Maul allerdings ist nicht nur peinlich, sondern dürfte zu einer eher negativen Bewertung von informierten Mitlesern in Sachen Denkfähigkeiten des Schreibers führen...


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Willst du die Anlage nur fürs spielen oder auch Filme schauen? sonst wäre doch Headset die besser alternative. ;D



Kein 5.1 Headset kommt an eine gescheite 5.1 Anlage ran... wenn in einem Film oder Spiel etwas explodiert, dann will ich das fühlen und net nur hören.

Wenn dein Preisrahmen so arg begrenzt ist, dann solltest du noch ein wenig sparen. Beide von dir ausgesuchten System haben soweit ich es gesehen habe keinen Verstärker.
Ich würde dann sowas vorschlagen: http://www.teufel.de/heimkino/concept-e-300-digital-p258.html
Alles komplett und für Spiele sowie Filme gut zu gebrauchen.
Man sollte wissen, dass gerade im Audio Bereich es nach oben keine Preisgrenze gibt. Allerdings sollte man auch nicht zuuu günstig einsteigen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juli 2011)

Also brauche ich unbedingt einen Receiver ? Habe das jedenfalls jetzt so verstanden. Was muss der denn mindestens draufhaben oder was ist der günstigste den ich nehmen könnte?


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich so ein System für eine 18m² Butze lohnt.

Aber sind nur meine 2 Cents. ^^


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Also brauche ich unbedingt einen Receiver ? Habe das jedenfalls jetzt so verstanden. Was muss der denn mindestens draufhaben oder was ist der günstigste den ich nehmen könnte?


Du brauchst halt nicht nur Lautsprecher, sondern auch einen Verstärker, der das 5.1 Signal auf die Lautsprecher aufteilt. Was der leisten sollte ist natürlich abhängig von den Lautsprechern.
Deswegen empfehle ich dir das Komplett-Paket. Die sind gut aufeinander abgestimmt.




Konov schrieb:


> Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich so ein System für eine 18m² Butze lohnt.
> 
> Aber sind nur meine 2 Cents. ^^


Das sagst du, bis du es gehört hast. 
Zumal das System für Räume *bis* 25m² ausgelegt ist. Passt also optimal.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juli 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Du brauchst halt nicht nur Lautsprecher, sondern auch einen Verstärker, der das 5.1 Signal auf die Lautsprecher aufteilt. Was der leisten sollte ist natürlich abhängig von den Lautsprechern.
> Deswegen empfehle ich dir das Komplett-Paket. Die sind gut aufeinander abgestimmt.



Dieses Komplettpaket ist ja schon recht teuer. Liegt das am Receiver? Was würde es denn ca. kosten, wenn ich eins der beiden von mir oben gelinkten Systeme mit Receiver und Kabel usw. zusammenstelle? Ich verstehe da irgendwie noch nicht so die Unterschiede zwischen den ganzen Concept, Kompakt und Consono Teilen ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juli 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Kein 5.1 Headset kommt an eine gescheite 5.1 Anlage ran... wenn in einem Film oder Spiel etwas explodiert, dann will ich das fühlen und net nur hören.


Naja und wenn du getroffen wirst willst du es dann auch fühlen?  irgend wie ja lol? xD 
Aber meiner Meinung lohnt sich 5.1 System net wenn man zu 99999999999999,9 Nur am Fernseher spielt daher die frage. 



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Headset kommt nicht infrage, da ich durch komische Ohren schnell Probleme mit Headsets bekomme^^. Außerdem spiel ich ja nicht immer alleine.


kann ich das riechen das du spock Ohren hast.


----------



## muehe (1. Juli 2011)

aktiv und günstiger müsstest hier gucken http://www.teufel.de...urround-51.html

was du ausgewählt hattest war ja passiv


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Naja und wenn du getroffen wirst willst du es dann auch fühlen?  irgend wie ja lol? xD
> Aber meiner Meinung lohnt sich 5.1 System net wenn man zu 99999999999999,9 Nur am Fernseher spielt daher die frage.



Es geht mir um die tiefen Töne, die sich bei einem Headset mit Sicherheit gut anhören, aber bei einer 5.1 Anlage erst richtig rüberkommen.
Und wenn man z.B. God of War 3 spielt, dann kommt das mit richtigem Raumklang richtig gut rüber.

Mit einem Headset ist man dann auch aufgeschmissen, wenn man mal einen Film nicht alleine gucken will oder mit jemandem zusammen spielt.


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Das Audiosignal wird über HDMI oder optischen Ausgang digital ausgegeben. Du kannst sicherlich erklären, wo die Unterschiede im Audiosignal bei _digitaler_ Übertragung sind, oder?
> Vorurteile sind eine Sache - absolutes Unwissen in Verbindung mit großem Maul allerdings ist nicht nur peinlich, sondern dürfte zu einer eher negativen Bewertung von informierten Mitlesern in Sachen Denkfähigkeiten des Schreibers führen...



Gewissermaßen hat floppydrive sogar recht. Ein digitales Tonsignal ist nicht anderes als ein komprimiertes analoges Signal auf digitaler Basis. Durch die Komprimierung  gehen leider Informationen verloren, was sich am Ton bemerkbar macht. Wäre das digitale Tonsignal unkomprimiert könnte man es mit heutigen Mitteln noch nicht übertragen. Zu große Datenmengen in kurzer Zeit. Oft wird uns ja suggeriert, dass der digitale Ton besser sei als der analoge. Fakt ist aber das wir heute mit unserer Digitaltechnik erst auf dem Weg sind dahin zu kommen, wo wir früher mit der Analogtechnik waren. Besser klingt es nicht.

Auch wird oft gesagt, dass der Ton über das optische Audiokabel besser sei als über HDMI. In Wirklichkeit ist das Grundsignal gleich. Aber: der Umwandlungsweg ist länger. Der Ton kommt digital rein, wird in ein optisches* Signal umgewandelt, durch das Kabel geschossen, kommt beim Receiver auch optisch* an und wird wieder in ein digitales Signal umgewandelt damit das Gerät den Ton verarbeiten kann. Am Ende wird aus dem bearbeiteten digitalen Signal wieder ein analoges, das zu den Lautsprechern geleitet wird. Bei dem vielen Umwandeln kann selbst der beste Wandler nicht verlustfrei arbeiten.

Das nur mal zum Thema "digital ist besser".


*) Der Signaltyp bleibt natürlich immer digital. Der Datenstrom wird nur von elektrisch auf optisch und umgekehrt gewandelt. Zwecks besserer Lesbarkeit habe ich es oben vereinfacht geschrieben.


----------



## Ernst Haft (1. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Gewissermaßen hat floppydrive sogar recht. Ein digitales Tonsignal ist nicht anderes als ein komprimiertes analoges Signal auf digitaler Basis. Durch die Komprimierung  gehen leider Informationen verloren, was sich am Ton bemerkbar macht. Wäre das digitale Tonsignal unkomprimiert könnte man es mit heutigen Mitteln noch nicht übertragen. Zu große Datenmengen in kurzer Zeit. Oft wird uns ja suggeriert, dass der digitale Ton besser sei als der analoge. Fakt ist aber das wir heute mit unserer Digitaltechnik erst auf dem Weg sind dahin zu kommen, wo wir früher mit der Analogtechnik waren. Besser klingt es nicht.



Was ein halbgares "Halbwissen". Was bei Digital-Ton (CD) wegfällt, sind Frequenzen, die man eh nicht hört - und die meisten halbwegs bezahlbaren Lautsprecher eh nicht wiedergeben können (aber auf den Frequenzbereich der Lautsprecher achtet bei solchen Aussagen ja keiner). Die einzigen analogen Wiedergabequellen, die es mit einer CD aufnehmen können, sind große Bandmaschinen - nur die hat merkwürdigerweise von den "Analog-ist-besser"-Behauptern so gut wie keiner. Schallplatten sind - je tiefer es geht - nicht mal Stereo; bei 15 Khz ist im Gegensatz zur CD (22,5 Khz) meist Schluß im Hochton (und mehr hören die meisten Leute eh nicht; schon gar nicht, wenn sie von früh an mit Walkmens und Disco-Besuchen die Ohren beanspruchen).
Unzählige Blindtests haben ergeben, daß bei einem 192-MP3 kein Unterschied zur CD festgestellt werden konnte. Die werden nur immer wieder gekonnt ignoriert. Bei AC3 und DTS sieht es nicht anders aus.



> Auch wird oft gesagt, dass der Ton über das optische Audiokabel besser sei als über HDMI. In Wirklichkeit ist das Grundsignal gleich. Aber: der Umwandlungsweg ist länger. Der Ton kommt digital rein, wird in ein optisches* Signal umgewandelt, durch das Kabel geschossen, kommt beim Receiver auch optisch* an und wird wieder in ein digitales Signal umgewandelt damit das Gerät den Ton verarbeiten kann. Am Ende wird aus dem bearbeiteten digitalen Signal wieder ein analoges, das zu den Lautsprechern geleitet wird. Bei dem vielen Umwandeln kann selbst der beste Wandler nicht verlustfrei arbeiten.



Völliger Blödsinn. Digital funktioniert oder funktioniert nicht. Das ist so, als wolle ich behaupten, bei der Übertragung von Festplatte zum Controller sähe ein Word-Dokument auf dem Bildschirm besser aus, wenn man ein besser geschirmtes Kabel nähme. Ob optisch oder elektrisch ist völlig wurscht; das Signal ist immer identisch, wenn die Übertragung klappt - und durch Fehlerprotokolle abgesichert. Man hört keinerlei Unterschied bei egal welcher digitaler Übertragung zum Wandler, weil die Daten eben identisch sind.



> Das nur mal zum Thema "digital ist besser".



Bitte mal informieren und keinen aus irgendwelchen Stammtischgesprächen stammenden oder in obskuren Hifi-Zeitschriften angelesenen Quark verbreiten.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juli 2011)

Gut, Leute. Das interessiert mich alles nicht und es geht hier auch nicht um 5.1 vs. TV Sound vs. Headset.





muehe schrieb:


> aktiv und günstiger müsstest hier gucken http://www.teufel.de...urround-51.html
> 
> was du ausgewählt hattest war ja passiv



Was ist jetzt aktiv und passiv?


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gut, Leute. Das interessiert mich alles nicht und es geht hier auch nicht um 5.1 vs. TV Sound vs. Headset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aktiv: mit integriertem Verstärker/Receiver. Kann ohne weiteres angeschlossen werden und benötigt Strom.

Passiv: ohne integriertem Verstärker/Receiver. Setzt voraus das ein solches Gerät bereits vorhanden ist. Ist also nur ein Lautsprecherset.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juli 2011)

Puuh, ich hatte ja anfangs mit 200&#8364; insgesamt gerechnet, das kann ich wohl vergessen. Mal sehen, ob ich das nach meinem PS3 Kauf mit meinem Konto vereinbaren kann ^^.

Noch 2 kleine Fragen:

Was ist der Unterschied von Concept E 300 Digital zu Concept E 100 Control ? Die unterscheiden sich ja im Preis schon sehr.

Ich müsste die Boxen teilweise an der Wand befestigen, dafür habe ich diese hier bei Amazon gefunden. Da steht "ein Paar". Heißt das in dem Fall 2 (dazu sagt man ja immer Paar) oder 4 (weil ja bei jedem Teufel Concept 4 Boxen dabei sind abzgl. center)?


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Puuh, ich hatte ja anfangs mit 200&#8364; insgesamt gerechnet, das kann ich wohl vergessen. Mal sehen, ob ich das nach meinem PS3 Kauf mit meinem Konto vereinbaren kann ^^.
> 
> Noch 2 kleine Fragen:
> 
> ...



Nach kurzem Lesen:

E100: 200 Watt Subwoofer / 200mm Tieftöner, entsprechende Satelliten-Lautsprecher, der Receiver verteilt den Stereoton von externen Quellen, zB. TV, PS3, auf alle Boxen (was keinen echten Surround ausmacht!)
Nachtrag: habe eben auf Teufel direkt nachgesehen. Der Receiver bei diesem Set hat definitiv keine digitalen Toneingänge. Er verfügt nur über normale Chincheingänge (analoges Signal).

E300: 300 Watt Subwoofer / 250mm Tieftöner, vermutlich dementsprechend bessere Satelliten-Lautsprecher und besserer Receiver mit digitalen Toneingängen (voller 5-Kanal-Ton, echtes Surround)

Zu den Wandhaltern: ein Paar ist immer ein Paar. Also genau 2 Wandhalter pro Verpackungseinheit. Fast alle Wandhalter werden paarweise verkauft. Wenn du alle vier Satelliten-Lautsprecher an der Wand anbringen möchtest bräuchtest du also diesen Artikel zweimal!


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Nach kurzem Lesen:
> 
> E100: 200 Watt Subwoofer / 200mm Tieftöner, entsprechende Satelliten-Lautsprecher, der Receiver verteilt den Stereoton von externen Quellen, zB. TV, PS3, auf alle Boxen (was keinen echten Surround ausmacht!)
> Nachtrag: habe eben auf Teufel direkt nachgesehen. Der Receiver bei diesem Set hat definitiv keine digitalen Toneingänge. Er verfügt nur über normale Chincheingänge (analoges Signal).
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Informationen. Das richtige Positionieren der 6 Komponenten scheint ein wichtiger Teil zu sein, so habe ich zumindest hier nachlesen können. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich bei meinem kleinen Raum alles beachten kann. Ist das alles essenziell oder gibt es nur ein oder zwei Hauptsachen, die ich beachten sollte?


----------



## Ernst Haft (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Informationen. Das richtige Positionieren der 6 Komponenten scheint ein wichtiger Teil zu sein, so habe ich zumindest hier nachlesen können. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich bei meinem kleinen Raum alles beachten kann. Ist das alles essenziell oder gibt es nur ein oder zwei Hauptsachen, die ich beachten sollte?



Der Hörraum ist nie ideal - dabei wirst Du immer Kompromisse eingehen müssen. Bei den kleinen Böxchen, die Du kaufen möchtest, ist der Abstand zur Wand eh relativ egal - da kommt nix wirklich tolles raus.

Ein gutes Klangerlebnis zeichnet sich nun mal so aus: Gute Boxen sind die Hauptsache; deren Aufstellung essentiell. Jede Beeinträchtigung im Raum macht sich bemerkbar. Danach kommt mit weitem Abstand der Verstärker: Kann er bei "Krachsequenzen" überhaupt die Leistung bringen, um die Boxen zu befeuern (und unter ca. 500,- Euro kann man da einfach nur mit "Nö, Du!" antworten). 
Es macht nun mal wenig Sinn, wenn angeblich vom Verstärker 500 W bereitgestellt werden, aber die Leistungsaufnahme gerade mal bei 200 W liegt. Moderne Surround-Verstärker geben eine nur annäherende Leistung an, die auf einem Kanal abgegeben wird (was in der Leistungsaufnahme unter dem angegebenen Wert liegt, sollte man eh stehen lassen - die Leistungsaufnahme ist bei reinen guten Stereo-Verstärkern z. B. doppelt so hoch wie die tatsächliche Ausgabe! Wenn so ein System 4 x 100 Watt Ausgangsleistung verspricht, aber nur 200 Watt aufnehmen kann, ist bei höheren Pegeln Clipping vorprogrammiert. Wenn man Glück hat, dann schaltet der Verstärker ab - im schlechtesten Fall raucht alles weg).

Du solltest Dich erst einmal schlau machen, wie verschiedene Systeme aufgebaut sind bzw. welche Anschlüsse Du brauchst - Dir fehlen halt die Grundlagen. Danach kannst Du Dir ein System aussuchen, das zu Deinen spezifischen Anforderungen passt. 
Boxen sollten grundsätzlich vorgehört werden, weil der Höreindruck immer subjektiv ist (und sehr stark vom Raum abhängig ist). Was für den einen "zufriedenstellend" ist, muß für Dich noch lange nicht gelten.

Und nein: Die Satellitensysteme wie alle diese Teufel-Systeme taugen nicht wirklich klanglich was. Teufel ist schon lange nicht mehr das, was es einmal war - die Marke wurde verkauft; mittlerweile wird darunter jede Menge Müll vertrieben. Bei Direkt-Vertrieb empfehle ich Nubert, die auch eine ganze Ecke teurer sind, aber immer noch unter ein- und demselben Ingenieur nach dessen streng vorgegebenen Prinzipien hergestellt werden (und der hört seine Boxen immer noch auf einer Onkyo 5890-Stereo-Endstufe, die meßtechnisch genau wie sonstige Onkyo-Stereo-Verstärker absolut unauffällig - also neutral - ist).

Preislich tust Du Dir einen Gefallen, wenn Du Dich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umsiehst. Ab und zu erhält man eben ein JBL- oder Canton-System, was weit unter den Teufel-Neupreisen gehandelt und weitaus besser wird.

Aber erst mal solltest Du Dich über verschiedene Systeme etc. kundig machen; das ist Voraussetzung! Das A und O beim Klang sind immer die Boxen und deren Aufstellung (ein meist nicht beachteter Aspekt). Selbst gebraucht würde ich mit Verstärker und Boxen (sind immerhin 6 Stück) ein Budget von mindestens 600 Euro in die Hand nehmen (Stereo geht billiger). Und das ist für guten Klang die Mindestvorraussetzung!

Nur zum Vergleich: Mein reines Stereo-System hat umgerechnet als Mix aus Gebraucht- und Neugerät in Sachen Verstärker/Boxen ca. 1.500,- Euro gekostet - und das war vor mehr als 10 Jahren (den digitalen Zuspieler habe ich auch damals begründigt vernachlässigt, weil eh alles gleich klingt; lediglich in den Analog-Zweig bei Plattenspieler und Vorverstärker wurde nochmals mehr als das doppelte investiert - und nicht deshalb, weil analog angeblich besser klingt (dem ist eben nicht so), sondern um Analogschätze weiter in guter Qualität hören zu können)! Entsprechend der Qualität kann man heute noch einiges draufrechnen, wenn man es neu kauft (gerade bei den Boxen hat die Qualität rapide abgenommen; die damaligen Verstärker-Boliden mit ihren ausgesuchten Innereien mit den heutigen Pappdingern zu vergleichen wäre eh unfair). Gebraucht ist da selbstverständlich noch einiges zu machen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Gut, dann noch eine letzte Frage: Muss ich irgendwas an Zubehör (Kabel, Anschlüsse etc.) dazukaufen, um das System an meinen TV und an die PS3 anzuschliessen oder reicht das Set völlig aus?


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2011)

welches willst denn jetzt kaufen ?


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gut, dann noch eine letzte Frage: Muss ich irgendwas an Zubehör (Kabel, Anschlüsse etc.) dazukaufen, um das System an meinen TV und an die PS3 anzuschliessen oder reicht das Set völlig aus?



Du wirst ein Audiokabel von der PS3/dem TV zum Receiver brauchen. Das kann entweder ein optisches oder digital-koaxiales Kabel sein. Ja nach Receiver kann man auch das Audiosignal über HDMI durchschleifen, in dem Fall bräuchtest du dann noch ein zweites HDMI Kabel. 



Spoiler



Ich habe nie gesagt das alles Analoge besser klingt. Ich habe nur die zum Teil schlechten Systeme der Digitalübertragung kritisiert, besonders weil uns das Marketing immer mit besserem Sound dank Digitaltechnik verspricht. Fakt ist aber das wir heute erst das an Digitalklang erreicht haben, was früher mit Analog Gang und Gebe war. Warum das immer noch nicht verstanden wurde ist mir rätselhaft.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> welches willst denn jetzt kaufen ?



Das E 300 Digital. Was brauch ich alles genau um es an TV und PS3 anzuschliessen also welche Kabel sollte ich am besten nehmen? Bekomme ich dann auch von TV und PS3 richtigen sourround sound? Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass manche Systeme einfach nur einen Stereosound auf alle Lautsprecher übertragen, aber das will ich eig. nicht so gern.

ps: schnelle Antworten wären mir lieb, da ich gerade versuche ein E 300 zu ersteigern.


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2011)

so wies aussieht nur n Optisches ( Toslink)

Rest ist dabei

E300 also ohne Digital wär nich gut dann bräuchtest noch ne Decoderstation 5 extra

bei dem Geld lieber n AVR evtl. sogar gebraucht und 2 Standlautsprecher dann nach und nach zukaufen


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Ne ich meine schon das Digital Set mit Receiver. Also nur *1 *Kabel zum Anschliessen an TV *und *PS3, richtig? Und für den TV brauche ich keinen extra Receiver o.Ä. ?!


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ne ich meine schon das Digital Set mit Receiver. Also nur *1 *Kabel zum Anschliessen an TV *und *PS3, richtig? Und für den TV brauche ich keinen extra Receiver o.Ä. ?!



Methode 1: PS3 - über HDMI-Kabel -> TV; TV - über ein optisches Kabel -> Receiver (Setzt voraus das dein TV einen optischen Ausgang hat)
Methode 2: PS3 - über HDMI-Kabel -> TV; TV - über ein koaxiales Kabel -> Receiver (Setzt voraus das dein TV einen koaxialen Ausgang hat)

In beiden Fällen kommen dann sowohl der Ton vom TV beim Fernsehen als auch der Ton der PS3 aus den Boxen der Teufelanlage. Surroundsound bekommst du nur, wenn der Film/das Spiel auch Mehrkanalton liefert. Technisch ist es mit beiden Konstellationen möglichen.

Sollte dein Fernseher (warum auch immer) keinen digitalen Tonausgang haben:

Methode 3: PS3 - über HDMI-Kabel -> TV; PS3 - über ein optisches Kabel -> Receiver; TV - über ein Stereochinchkabel -> Receiver

In diesem Fall liefert dir nur die PS3 Surroundsound, normales Fernsehprogramm nur Stereo auch wenn der Film mit Mehrkanalton wäre.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was mein TV für Anschlüsse hat^^

Ich mach gleich mal ein Bild von der Rückseite

ps: hab das E 300 Digital für 400 neu bekommen, sogar von Teufel direkt.


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was mein TV für Anschlüsse hat^^
> 
> Ich mach gleich mal ein Bild von der Rückseite
> 
> ps: hab das E 300 Digital für 400 neu bekommen, sogar von Teufel direkt.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Anlage.  Am Ende muss sie dir gefallen, das ist das Wichtigste.

Und das Bild wäre super. Dann kann ich dir genau sagen, wie deine Möglichkeiten aussehen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

So, hier die Bilder. Schnell mit iPad gemacht und mit wenig Licht, daher so miese Qualität^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> So, hier die Bilder. Schnell mit iPad gemacht und mit wenig Licht, daher so miese Qualität^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das alle Anschlüsse sind und der optische Eingang da bei PC IN wirklich nur ein Eingang ist, bleibt dir nur noch Methode 3 übrig.  Poste mir aber bitte mal die Typenbezeichnung von deinem TV, dann gucke ich noch mal beim Hersteller nach.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Samsung LE32R71B	A


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Samsung LE32R71B	A



Okay, danke.  Es ist aber so wie ich vermutet habe. Methode 3 musst du anwenden, da dein Fernseher keinen digitalen Tonausgang hat. Das heißt nun, dass du folgendes dazu noch brauchst:


1x optisches Kabel (Tonverbindung von PS3 zu Receiver)
1x Stereochinchkabel (Tonverbindung von TV zu Receiver)
Das HDMI-Kabel hast du ja wohl schon, da du ja schon spielen kannst. Zumindest hoffe ich, dass du über HDMI spielst. *g*


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Ja, tue ich ^^

Ist zwar schade, dass normales TV nicht auch noch surround ist aber solange Spiele und Blu Ray mit PS3 unterstützt werden ist das okay.

Optisches Kabel würde ich das hier  nehmen.

Bei Cinch finde ich 2 verschiedene.

Nummer eins

Nummer zwei

Welches ist das richtige?


----------



## Ernst Haft (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Welches ist das richtige?



Das zweite - das erste ist auf Klinke; Du brauchst aber Cinch auf Cinch.

Woher beziehst Du denn das Signal für's TV?


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Terrestrisch, wieso?


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Terrestrisch, wieso?



Es geht darum, ob man nicht einen Mehrkanalton von einem TV-Receiver (aka Set-Top-Box) (DVB-C/T/S) beziehen könnte. Verwendest du zum Fernsehen denn eine Set-Top-Box?


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Nein, TV direkt am Kabel

Edit: Das einzige an Box was ich habe ist eine Unitymedia Digital TV Box, die beim Vertrag dabei war. Hab das Digital TV abbestellt da es nur 3 Monate kostenlos war aber man kann da ja z.B. immernoch ARD und ZDF Digital schauen. Kann das vllt was nützen?


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Nein, TV direkt am Kabel
> 
> Edit: Das einzige an Box was ich habe ist eine Unitymedia Digital TV Box, die beim Vertrag dabei war. Hab das Digital TV abbestellt da es nur 3 Monate kostenlos war aber man kann da ja z.B. immernoch ARD und ZDF Digital schauen. Kann das vllt was nützen?



Nicht wirklich, es sei denn du guckst leidenschaftlich gerne ARD und ZDF und willst die Spielfilme dort in Surround hören.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Nicht wirklich 

Naja, wie gesagt es reicht mir auch wenn nur Spiel und Blu Ray super klingen^^


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2011)

dann hast aber Kabel TV


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Mit ner Box meinst du? Was hab ich dann tolles davon?


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2011)

nich viel  

war halt auf 





> Terrestrisch, wieso?


 bezogen


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mit ner Box meinst du? Was hab ich dann tolles davon?



Nein nein, er meinte wegen deiner Aussage vorhin, du hättest terrestrisches Fernsehen. Antennenfernsehen wird terrestrisches Fernsehen genannt. Du hast aber Kabel, also Kabelfernsehen. Kurzer Exkurs für nebenbei:

DVB-T: digitales terrestrisches Fernsehen, also Fernsehen über eine Antenne (Stab-, Zimmer oder Dachantenne)
DVB-C: digitales Kabelfernsehen
DVB-S: digitales Satellitenfernsehen


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Achso, okay. Ich glaub ich versuche erstmal zusätzliche Ausgaben zu vermeiden; lebe eigentlich schon über meinen Verhältnissen bzw. meine hart ersparten 800&#8364;, die ich im letzten Jahr auf mein Gespartes draufgehauen habe sind innerhalb von ca. 1 Woche nun flöten gegangen mit der PS3, den 4 Spielen und jetzt der Soundanlage + Kabel + Wandhalter ^^. Und das nur wenige Monate nach dem iPad 2, das hatte ich mir wirklich anders vorgestellt xD. Aber dafür wird der PC nichtmehr upgegradet, versprochen ! 

Edit: oh, war jemand schneller. Ähm ich hab wenig Ahnung in Sachen TV usw. daher habe ich eben kurz meinen Bruder gefragt was wir haben und er meinte Terrestrisch. Das ist aber auch eingestellt wenn ich in unserem anderen TV Gerät von ARD TV wieder aufs normale schalte (Terrestrisch steht dann da..)


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Edit: oh, war jemand schneller. Ähm ich hab wenig Ahnung in Sachen TV usw. daher habe ich eben kurz meinen Bruder gefragt was wir haben und er meinte Terrestrisch. Das ist aber auch eingestellt wenn ich in unserem anderen TV Gerät von ARD TV wieder aufs normale schalte (Terrestrisch steht dann da..)



Jetzt wird es aber vogelwild.  Soll uns hier aber vorerst nicht weiter stören.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es aber vogelwild.  Soll uns hier aber vorerst nicht weiter stören.



Ja, ist auch egal  Lieber auf das wesentliche konzentrieren!


----------



## Ernst Haft (3. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt das alles Analoge besser klingt. Ich habe nur die zum Teil schlechten Systeme der Digitalübertragung kritisiert, besonders weil uns das Marketing immer mit besserem Sound dank Digitaltechnik verspricht. Fakt ist aber das wir heute erst das an Digitalklang erreicht haben, was früher mit Analog Gang und Gebe war. Warum das immer noch nicht verstanden wurde ist mir rätselhaft.



Auch wenn es relativ OT ist: Die mehrmalige Behauptung macht Blödsinn nicht wahrer. "Gang und gäbe" waren früher gesoundete Kompaktanlagen mit Plattenspielern, die ein Kristall- oder Keramiksystem beinhalteten ("Taunus-Sound" dürfte doch ein Begriff sein, oder?). Ein Dual 701 mit Shure V15 war eben nicht in jedem Haushalt verbreitet (kostete auch nur eben mal 8 Monatsmieten).
Selbst eine Revox A77 (damals kaum bezahlbar für den Normal-User) lag vom Frequenzgang auch in der 1/2-Version unterhalb der CD - von den teilweise sehr stark gesoundeten Verstärkern und Boxen ganz zu schweigen (Frequenzschriebe anschauen!).

Seit Anfang '80 sind zumindest die Stereo-Verstärker sehr neutral (so neutral, daß man sie in Blindtests nicht mehr auseinanderhalten kann, wenn da nicht herumgebastelt wurde. Selbst 50,-Euro-T-Amps sind bei Zimmerlautstärke völlig ausreichend). Selbst die ersten 14-Bitter von Phillips waren der analogen Technik in Form der Schallplatte (mehr gab es nämlich nicht im normalen Haushalt) bei weitem überlegen, was Dynamik, Rauschabstand und Klirr angeht.

Mehr Wissen und mehr Eigenhören (und nein: "Taunus-Sound" klingt nicht besser, wird jedoch von vielen Leuten so wahrgenommen) würde Dir verdammt gut tun. 
Weder in der Boxenentwicklung noch in der Verstärkertechnik hat sich seit den '70ern abgesehen von den D-Amps (die leider zuviele Autoradios und AVRs heute haben) viel getan. Selbst die Wandler sind nicht auseinanderzuhalten, wenn man sie im direkten BT hört.

Und Digital-Übertragung funktioniert oder funktioniert eben nicht - es gibt keinerlei von Dir propagierte "schlechte Übertragungen". Das gehört in den Bereich des Voodoos - sogenannte "Jitter-Probleme" (die lustigerweise eh erst eine angebliche Rolle spielten bei Anlagen abseits der 20.000,- Euro) sind längst ad acta gelegt. 

Kannst das selbstverständlich selbst nachprüfen: CD über CD-ROM einlesen, danach CD über optisches oder koaxiales Kabel. Der Frequenzschrieb bei allen drei Verfahren ist völlig gleich (selbst nachgeprüft, um Fehlerauslesungen zu entlarven). Was beim Wandler ankommt, ist also völlig identisch - da ist nix mit "minderwertigen" Übertragungsformaten (aber das war auch zu erwarten, wenn man sich damit halbwegs auskennt).

Fazit: Der "digitale" Klang war selbst bei Einführung ein _enormer_ Fortschritt. Die von Dir hier behauptete Annäherung ist völliger Blödsinn. Im Gegensatz zur bildlichen Darstellung (VHS vs. DVD und gleich ganz zur BluRay) ist unser Gehör leider viel mehr beeinflußbar.

Ich hab' im Gegensatz zu den meisten "Analogbehauptern" nun mal die Anlage und die Möglichkeiten, um Unterschiede aufzuzeigen: Bei mir schlummert ein Transrotor Connoisseur mit SME3009 Imp. und Ortofon VM Silver (früher Ortofon X3), der an einem _einstellbaren_ Yamaha CX70 hängt. Dieses "High-End"-Teil muß sich nur gegen einen angeblichen Spitzenklasse-CD-Player von Ende der '90er behaupten - und er zieht bei klassischer Musik regelmäßig den Kürzeren in allen Disziplinen! Und das Ding liegt weit vor den Dingern, die "früher" gang und gäbe waren... (PE2015, Braun 550, Onkyo 1057 - und lustigerweise habe ich selbst alle diese Dinger nebst anderen Verstärkern und Boxen).

Besser war früher die Verarbeitung. Mein kleiner Kenwood 3200 (Bj. 1975) hat Schalter in einer Qualität, hinter der sich mein Onkyo trotz Alps-Potis verstecken muß. Was Klang und "Präzision" angeht, so wurde Ende der '90er auch im bezahlbaren Bereich die Spitze erreicht. Nix mit "erst heute gleichen wir uns dem an, was früher gang und gäbe war". Darüber sind wir im Consumer-Bereich längst hinaus - und etliche BTs haben nachgewiesen, daß CD-/DVD-/BD-Player sich absolut nicht unterscheiden lassen, wenn sie nicht gesoundet sind.

Ein heutiger Amp mit Direkt-Schaltung, der sich abseits von allen "digitalen Voreinstellungen" regeln lässt (Yamaha ist hier ein Extremfall: Da wissen nicht mal die Mitarbeiter, ob deren Klangregelung in den "Direct"-Betrieb eingreift), dürfte völlig ok sein; CD-Player klingen heute dank weniger Hersteller eh gleich. Ist also völlig wurscht, zu welchem CD-Player (oder DVD-/BD-Player man greift). War übrigens auch früher schon so.

Wer sich Gedanken um "analog vs. digital" macht, der sollte eher "Loudness-War" nachschlagen. Das hat nur nix mit dem direkten Vergleich zu tun (eher mit dummen Smartphone-Kiddies).


----------



## Palimbula (3. Juli 2011)

Ich kann Ernst Haft nur zustimmen. Etwaige wahrgenommene/hörbare Unterschiede (analog/digital) im Bereich der heimischen Hi-Fi-Technik sind reinweg subjektiver Natur. Eine Schallplatte mag zwar "wärmer" klingen als eine CD, dennoch ist die Qualität der Aufnahme mit der einer (heutigen) CD nicht zu vergleichen. Bis Anfang der 90er hätte man noch darüber streiten können, als noch "AAD" auf den CD's gang und gäbe war. Aber selbst mit einem absoluten Gehör wird es sehr schwer etwaige Unterschiede zu hören, Stichwort Goldstecker bei Cinch-Kabeln. Im (professionellen) PA-Umfeld sieht die Sache hingegen anders aus. Da hört man einen Unterschied zwischen einer 192kbit und einer 128kbit MP3-Datei. Aber wer zu Hause professionelles PA oder Studio-Equipment stehen hat, um BD/DVD/TV zu schauen/hören, der hat mit so etwas wie Klangunterschiede eh nicht zu kämpfen. Ausser seine Anlage ist knapp 20 Jahre alt und wurde damals mit dem Slogan beworben: "1.000 Watt für 1.000 DM"


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2011)

So, Thema wird wieder gepusht^^

Habe heute morgen meine Anlage erhalten und eben mit Bruder und Vater zusammen aufgebaut und Boxen an die Wand gebohrt. Die 5 Boxen sind an den Subwoofer geschlossen und dieser ist mit 3 Cinch Kabeln am Receiver angeschlossen und zwar beim Receiver unter Pre Out. Die PS3 ist mit optischem Kabel am Receiver unter Optical 1 und der TV ist mit Cinch Kabel am Receiver unter TV angeschlossen.

Leider funktioniert es nicht so wie es soll. Mit dem TV funktioniert es, aber nicht mit der PS3. Es kommt einfach überhaupt kein Sound raus. Habe beim Receiver auf der Fernbediehnung auf 5.1 und auf Optical 1 eingestellt aber nichts passiert.

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

Hast du bei der PS3 auch den Soundausgang auf Optical gestellt?

Wäre jetzt so meine Vermutung


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2011)

Also jetzt klappt es auf einmal. Ich hab jetzt Optical 2 benutzt statt 1 wie vorher. In der Anleitung steht, dass in 1 DVD Player und in 2 Konsolen sollen. Ich dachte es ist egal aber anscheinend nicht.

Komisch ist, dass im PS3 Menü der Sound nur wackelkontaktartig geht. Wenn ich den Cursor wild in alle Richtungen schiebe klappt es immer mal und manchmal nicht. Auch die Receiver Anzeige schwankt zwischen no signal und Stereo 5.1. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen dass das normal sei im PS3 Menü. Im Film funktioniert der Sound jedenfalls. Was mir noch auffällt ist, dass wenn ich den Testmodus mache und die Boxen nacheinander das Testrauschen abspielen lasse klingen alle Boxen anders von der Tonhöhe. Also das Rauschen klingt bei den linken Boxen heller als bei den rechten.


Wäre trotzdem gut wenn ihr mal schaut ob alles richtig eingestellt ist. Bei der PS3 hab ich in den Audioeinstellungen:

Optisch Digital ->

[x] Dolby Digital 5.1 K.
[x] DTS 5.1 K.
[] AAC
[x] Lineare PCM 2 K 44.1 kHz *
[] Lineare PCM 2 K 88.2 kHz
[] Lineare PCM 2 K 176,4 kHz
[x] Lineare PCM 2 K 48 kHz *

* kann ich nicht wegmachen, ist grau hinterlegt

Beim Receiver habe ich unter Surround -> 5.1 Stereo und bei Speaker -> 5.1 Channel. Muss ich sonst noch was machen?


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur bildlichen Darstellung (VHS vs. DVD und gleich ganz zur BluRay) ist unser Gehör leider viel mehr beeinflußbar.




Der wahrste Satz des ganzen Threads. Besonders deutlich wird diese Beeinflussbarkeit beim alten Gedanken-Voodoo Einspielzeit. Einige Leute mögen behaupten, dass Kopfhörer und Boxen über die Zeit ihren Klang verändern. Letztendlich ists doch nur das Gehirn, dass sich an die zum vorhergehenden Equipment an die neue Hörumgebung anpasst. Das ist auch der Grund, warum wir Veränderungen nur im direkten Gegensatz hören. Wenn ich mit System A eine Woche höre, eine Woche gar keine Musik höre und dann System B nehme und höre, werde ich kaum einen Unterschied merken - auch weil sich das Gehirn umfangreiche Klangeindrücke nicht über lange Zeiträume merken kann. Um Unterschiede so gut wie möglich herauszuhören, muss man schon blind das System wechseln und dabei das gleiche Musikstück aus der gleichen Quelle hören. So ist man nicht voreingenommen und dann kommt man eben auch zu Ergebnissen, wie du sie vorher beschrieben hast.


----------

